
Discuss HN: Loose Lips Sink Ships [LLSS] - sam1r
Just a resonating thought. Curious how it could possibly impact others upon first glance.<p>Happy Monday Morning!
======
mpelembe
I just remembered this article I read a while ago. "Loose Clicks Sink Ships:
When Social Media Meets Military Intelligence" \-
[https://www.rand.org/blog/2015/08/loose-clicks-sink-ships-
wh...](https://www.rand.org/blog/2015/08/loose-clicks-sink-ships-when-social-
media-meets-military.html)

~~~
sam1r
Thanks for this! really interesting.

